# Here I come NBA!



## mike456 (Jul 24, 2007)

I have too many goals, I want everything.. I wanna be big, cut, athletic, strong,  and as of now I am the opposite of all of those  

Weigh In: 225 Height: Not sure... some were around 6'3"

Meal 1: 3 boiled egg whites, 1 slice of some sort of seeded bread(140 cal. 6g protein, and 5g fiber), and small handful of walnuts.


----------



## mike456 (Jul 24, 2007)

Workout #1: 1 min R.I.
BB Bent-over Rows (Underhand Grip) 
95x6
Switched to overhand
95x4, 95x3

BB Bench Press
135x5, 135x3, 135x2

Chuck Norris Machine Underhand Pull-ups
Highest Levelx8, x6
Switched to overhand x3

BB Military Press
95x2, 95x1

Ball-Wall Squats
BWx6

This is my first time lifting weights in weeks, I been at my other home which has no equipment... I was just doing push-ups and chair dips over there... which is why I am surprised my benching is so low... anyway I am going to have to balance out all that pressing I was doing. Also I am not sure if I am doping the ball-wall squats correctly, when you first start out, are you supposed to stand straight, or do you put your feet a couple inches in front of you?


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 24, 2007)

Chuck Norris Machine Underhand Pull-ups

I love the sound of that exercise. 

Good luck with all of your goals Mike!






YouTube Video









 Go lower if you can.


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 24, 2007)

I once made 10 out of 10 free throws.


----------



## mike456 (Jul 24, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Chuck Norris Machine Underhand Pull-ups
> 
> I love the sound of that exercise.
> 
> ...



lol I didn't know what to call them.

ok good thats how I was doing them, and I was going lower

thanks


----------



## mike456 (Jul 24, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> I once made 10 out of 10 free throws.



that's easy


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 24, 2007)

Mike, I wish I had your height... can you dunk? You must be a pretty good player- because it looks like you play a lot! Do you notice any difference in your energy level/ endurance on the court now that you have dropped some weight?


----------



## mike456 (Jul 24, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Mike, I wish I had your height... can you dunk? You must be a pretty good player- because it looks like you play a lot! Do you notice any difference in your energy level/ endurance on the court now that you have dropped some weight?



I can almost touch rim... I barely get off the floor 
I haven't played in a while (since I lost the weight), I am about to play right now.. waiting for a friend... I will report back to you with my energy levels, and how high I can jump


----------



## mike456 (Jul 24, 2007)

Played some basketball, nothing serious... Just some shooting around, and some knockout.

Bakerboy- I can now touch (well skim) rim on a 10 footer! Yea baby!
Soxmuscle- I was wrong for saying 10 in a row is easy, I tried it out... got up to 8 and than missed. Oh well it has been a while.

My friend has the same exact goals as me, He was at 240, and now hes down to 220. We are gonna go running tomorrow.

Time to eat.. haven't ate since meal 1.. lemme go see whats in the fridge that's healthy...


----------



## mike456 (Jul 24, 2007)

Meal #2: 1 egg white, and some walnuts... lol I know that's not a meal, there's nothing healthy in my fridge, hopefully my dad went food shopping.


----------



## mike456 (Jul 25, 2007)

sore as hell from yesterday, because I haven't lifted weights in so long... I am gonna go swimming in a little bit.

Also yesterdays diet wasn't so good. I ate canned fish steaks, and canned smoked oysters with pita bread. Going food shopping today though.


----------



## mike456 (Jul 26, 2007)

<1 min R.I.'s
BB Bent-over Rows (Overhand Grip)
95x6 *PR*
95x6 
95x5

Military Press
95x3 *PR*
95x1
95x1

Machine Pull-ups Added Resistance band
x4 *PR*
x4
x3

Flat Bench
135x4
135x3

Ball-Wall Squats
10 with a 2sec hold in the hole

Notes:
Rows went good, will add 5 pounds next time.
The first set on the Military Press took a lot out of me, making my bench suffer. 
Machine Pull-ups went good, will keep at the same resistance. 
Flat Bench I felt really week, because I did them after the Military Presses... although the weight felt sooo light when I first picked it up. Will do Flat Bench before military press next time.
The Ball-wall squats are too easy, I will either add weight or progress to another exercise, that is up to you guys...


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 26, 2007)

Good luck man!


----------



## mike456 (Jul 26, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> Good luck man!



thanks!


----------



## mike456 (Jul 26, 2007)

I am gonna go shoot around, no one wants to actually play ball :/
shot around for 30 minutes, got my heart rate up, and had a good sweat (I did some running)


----------



## mike456 (Jul 26, 2007)

just had peanutbutter and a banana on 1 slice of 9 grain bread, with a  6oz cup of fat free milk, healthy?


----------



## mike456 (Jul 27, 2007)

just played some intense 1 on 1, 2 games with a 26 yr old, and I won both  good  cardio, I am sweatin like a mofo. I will weigh in tomorrow morning.


----------



## fufu (Jul 27, 2007)

good job mikey.


----------



## fufu (Jul 27, 2007)

mike456 said:


> just had peanutbutter and a banana on 1 slice of 9 grain bread, with a  6oz cup of fat free milk, healthy?



isolated it sounds ok, but not much of a meal. As you know, it really depends on the rest of your diet. It is a collective deal, can't really critique by one snack.


----------



## mike456 (Jul 27, 2007)

fufu said:


> good job mikey.



thanks man... I know I am not gonna make it to the nba, but hopefully I could make it to my highschool basketball team


----------



## bigss75 (Jul 27, 2007)

Sounds like your on the right track! 

So is the HS team having summer practices or camps?


----------



## mike456 (Jul 27, 2007)

bigss75 said:


> Sounds like your on the right track!
> 
> So is the HS team having summer practices or camps?



thanks, and no there is no summer practice.


----------



## mike456 (Jul 28, 2007)

Weigh In: 224.8 :/


----------



## P-funk (Jul 28, 2007)

Nice PRs Mike!

You are doing it!


----------



## mike456 (Jul 28, 2007)

P-funk said:


> Nice PRs Mike!
> 
> You are doing it!



thanks man

Just worked out will post when I get on my pc


----------



## mike456 (Jul 28, 2007)

Hey P what should I progress to from the ball squats? I tried them with a 40lb db, but still to easy... But I still can't do a regular squat.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 28, 2007)

What happens when you do BW squats?

What about sit to stands (sitting back to a chair or low table and then standing)?  You can do them with a countermovement in the upper body (as you sit back, arms go straight out in front....hold a med. ball if you want), as this helps to give us some balance.

stripper squats (like I talk about in my blog) are good too.


----------



## mike456 (Jul 28, 2007)

Flat Bench
135x4
135x2

Push-ups
1x3

BB Bent-over Rows
100x7 *PR*
100x6
100x7

Went swimming, and came back to finish workout

Military Press
95x1
95x1
95x.75 (Didn't lockout)

Machine Pull-ups Added Resistance band
x5 *PR*
x4
x3

Ball-Wall Squats with 40lb DB
3 sets of 5 (Very easy need to progress to a new exercise)

chair dips
1x4

My pulling is getting stronger, while my pushing is getting weaker.


----------



## mike456 (Jul 28, 2007)

P-funk said:


> What happens when you do BW squats?
> *
> I can't get low enough because I lean forward, and I lean forward because if I don't I will fall backwards...*
> What about sit to stands (sitting back to a chair or low table and then standing)?  You can do them with a countermovement in the upper body (as you sit back, arms go straight out in front....hold a med. ball if you want), as this helps to give us some balance.
> ...



^^^


----------



## goob (Jul 29, 2007)

mike456 said:


> My pulling is getting stronger, while my pushing is getting weaker.


 
Yeah, I find my pull is stronger than my push too.  Don't sweat it, I figure with the right training it'll catch up.


----------



## mike456 (Jul 31, 2007)

Workout time today, going swimming right now, gonna come back and workout, than go play b-ball.


----------



## mike456 (Jul 31, 2007)

Went Swimming

Military Press
95x3
95x2
95x1

Bent-over Rows
105x8 *PR* whoa these are going up like crazy
105x7
105x5

Flat Bench
135x4 Failed on 5th 

Fuck Benching I will just do push-ups from now on

Push-ups
BWx2, BWx1 WTF I was up to 13 push-ups just a couple of weeks ago 
I hope it is just because it was after military pressing, and the failure on bench...

Machine Pull-ups Added Resistance band
x6 *PR*
x6
x3 second set killed me

Chair Dips x 2

Practiced Squats

Passed out.

As I said last workout my puling is getting strong, and my pushing is going down the shitter, I have no idea why... although my Military Press is just kinda of leveling out, and not getting weaker.


----------



## danny81 (Jul 31, 2007)

i used to want to go to the NBA i am 6 ft 1. I used to play basketball for about 6 hrs everyday and on weekends for about 10. I got realy good but hd to stop because of a knee injury so i will come in and check on your journal frequently. also do plyometrics. u should be able to dunk at 6 3


----------



## mike456 (Jul 31, 2007)

danny81 said:


> i used to want to go to the NBA i am 6 ft 1. I used to play basketball for about 6 hrs everyday and on weekends for about 10. I got realy good but hd to stop because of a knee injury so i will come in and check on your journal frequently. also do plyometrics. u should be able to dunk at 6 3



I am too weak to do plyometrics, I have to gain strength first, before I go to advanced movements... yea I definitely should be dunking, but that's what happens when you are a fat ass, and have no leg strength. I also had knee problems before.


----------



## danny81 (Jul 31, 2007)

sorry to hear that. i hope they heal. i was dumb and tried to play thruogha a knee injury.


----------

